# Why are you still a virgin?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Sovereign said:


> I am a practicing Christian, but I dislike many [read "most"] aspects of established churches, and choose instead to practice my own way.


 Same as me. I call myself non denominational. I think everything in the bible is important, I hate it when people pick and choose, or act like some stuff in the bible doesn't matter, like baptism, the holy spirit, socialising with non Christians etc. I think the church is imperfect and no one denomination has it right, they all have their flaws so its hard to follow any 100%.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Same as me. I call myself non denominational. I think everything in the bible is important, I hate it when people pick and choose, or act like some stuff in the bible doesn't matter, like baptism, the holy spirit, socialising with non Christians etc. I think the church is imperfect and no one denomination has it right, they all have their flaws so its hard to follow any 100%.


I agree with that. To stay on topic of virginity, I think people ignore Song of Solomon a lot nowadays. This extreme push for "purity" and the strict definition of adultery were injected after the time of Christ. I try to take the entire Bible by meaning simply because drilling too far into individual details can cause conflicting conclusions.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

@Sovereign lol the Song of Songs... what did you take away from it? I was really grossed out when I first read it, I guess I was alot more innocent back then. I think people start to want sex more as they get older.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> @Sovereign lol the Song of Songs... what did you take away from it? I was really grossed out when I first read it, I guess I was alot more innocent back then. I think people start to want sex more as they get older.


Being the type that I am (and thus disliking emotional drivel), I took away that Solomon and his esteemed lady friend were quite a frisky couple. Especially when I cross-referenced the word "navel" with Hebrew and realized that nobody was talking about belly-buttons. I mean, how can a navel really "run over" with anything? I doubt they were doing body shots. Just saying. :wink:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm only a wee kiddy in the grand scheme of things.
Also I don't get much attention from the opposite gender.

Now if you don't mind, I'm off to find a basement to refurbish.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

At this point, it's fear of rejection & the embarrassment that follows

And fear of breaking a potentially wonderful friendship with lust

And if it actually happens, then it's fear of freaking out and sinking into depression afterward





WHY DOES HE SHOW HIS SHIRTLESS BODY AND BUTT CRACK IN FRONT OF ME????? (O__O



Hey, I can't be sure if he doesn't say it...


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Let's see, I'm still a virgin because, well it's been so long that I forgot by now, but um, I think it has something to do with wrong place, wrong time, every time. I gave up trying to figure it out by now, I can bet the sun that some dopy kid in Barney and Friends will beat me to it though.


----------



## The Healer of Souls (Jul 13, 2012)

Because I've never been with a girl in that situation. I suffer from love shyness so i'm not very assertive around girls.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Because all the girls that offered, I turned down because I felt I couldn't trust them. ( head + desk )

Though the new school year starts in around a month. So you all know what that means.


----------



## TheseDays (Jun 11, 2012)

Because...
-I lack confidence
-Feel unlovable because I detest my own body
-I've not been in anything more than a casual or short-term relationship
-I don't see sex as a casual thing so that route wouldn't work for me


----------



## Snuggels (Jun 27, 2012)

Because when the possibility was there I wasn't completely sure that he wouldn't tell all his friends or be an ass afterwards so I refused to. Since then I haven't met someone that I liked or could trust or even had real feelings for, there was this one time were it was pretty close to happening, I was defenately attracted to him but I seriously felt nothing while kissing, if that makes any sense, so I left. It's annoying, because I would love to but oh well...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Because i wasnt well developed as a person, maturity. I only get attracted to one woman at a time and no other is of interest. I was shy and few advances I made gone of got shut down so unrequited love, though they were right to do so, they were sweet in how they let me down.
I dont meet new people, I stay inside most of my time and dont talk too much and even if I do talk I dont click with to many people. I can get along with almost anyone to a degree but not too many people seem to get me, im sort of strange to them.

Im possibly a demisexual, not concrete about that yet. Perhaps my idealism of romance being young still and naive added to it.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

For me it is simply the requirements for it to happen that stand in the way. However I am not in a hurry to lose it, so that might slow it down even more.

1. Meet a girl.

2. Make acquaintance with girl.

3. Get interested in girl.

4. Get girl to become interested in you.

5. Make a relationship.

6. Further the relationship. 

For me it breaks at *every* point. I realize 5 & 6 are not always needed for getting laid, but that's beside the point.


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

For me it's because I absolutely refuse to make a move on the first date. I am *not* a sensual guy.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't easily trust, I'm not sexually attracted to most people, I fear pregnancy, and birth control turns me into a crazy bitch  so there, lol.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

Because I really don't give a shit if I ever have sex. There's no one I actually, realistically want to have sex with anyway.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

Because I have a really bad yeast infection all the time and people can smell it from a mile away. _I__'m kidding. asdfghjkl;'

_It's because I'm not comfortable with my body and who I am yet. I'm sure I can get any guy/girl I wanted to if I really tried. When I lose it, I want to be satisfied with how I look under my clothes. Then if things spread around, I wouldn't really care.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't had sex yet. I hope that's why any virgin is still a virgin unless I am just missing out on some awesome secret that I have never heard of.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm too insecure about my body because I have health issues that make it not-so-normal (very severe scoliosis, for one). My virginity will be lost when I trust a guy enough to see me... probably the next time I fall in love, if he loves me too. I need to trust him; I need to know he'll like what he sees just because it's /me/.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Because unfortunate things happend to me =) 

21 btw


----------

